

Ask HN: Resetpassword.co – Now what? - graham1776

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;resetpassword.brace.io<p>I made this site that tracks all the direct links to change your passwords across the web.<p>Not too much traction, haven&#x27;t really put it out there.<p>This past weekend I randomly got a bunch of blog coverage in Japan...<p>Two questions:
1) What should I do with all this random coverage?
2) What should I do with the site? Is it helpful?
======
graham1776
Direct Link [http://resetpassword.brace.io](http://resetpassword.brace.io)

